# Baby kinkajous



## GeckoAdam123 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey guys,

i was looking around on the net and came across these ADORABLE animals
aparently u can keep these little guys as pets? is it true? if so where and how much? because i would beg my gf to let me have 1 lol.

heres a link if you have never seen them...‪kinkajou baby alfie playing‬‏ - YouTube

one of my friends said they are like £3000 but to be honest i would say its a £3000 well spent 

Whats your thoughts on it?
If you have one could u post some pics 

Thanks guys

Adam


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Try classifieds, there is apair for three and a half grand I think


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes you can get them.

Do they make good 'pets'?

IMO? No.

Do they make good animals for a private collection of an expereinced exotic mammal keeper?

IMO? possibly

They are great whilst young, but when they hit adolensence (1-3 years old in kinks) - they tend to launch at your face and try to to chew it off. They can turn very aggressive when they reach sexual maturity (physically and/or mentally. In some animals this phase passes (but most owners can't stick it out and end up rehoming the animal) and in many cases it never goes away. 

They need a large heated enclosure, regular changing of their environment, a highly specialised diet, intensive and relentless enrichment and possibly very specialised training/taming/handling skills.


I'm not saying they can't be kept but if this is your first enquiry about them I would advise that you needs months (if not years) worth of research, planning, advise, research, learning, training, research..oh yeah, you need to do a great deal more research as well!:whistling2:


Have a read of this as a 'pro-*responsible* keeping' example 

do-kinkajou-make-good-pets-pet-kinkajou-honeybears-baby-kinkajou-for-sale


----------



## GeckoAdam123 (Aug 1, 2010)

bothrops said:


> Yes you can get them.
> 
> Do they make good 'pets'?
> 
> ...


Wow they look realy nice to have and stuff but man too expensive well for me anyway
and aot of hard work ^_^ ill stick to looking at them on net lols 

thanks for the advice


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Much cheaper to admire them at your local zoo.

Newquay Zoo has kinks as does Paignton I believe.:2thumb:


Also, for interest, these might give you some help on discounting them or planning for the future:whistling2:


http://www.doeni.gov.uk/niea/procyonids_a5_rebranded.pdf.pdf

and there is another interesting article here (scroll down to page 136 for the kink paper)

http://www.biaza.org.uk/resources/library/images/ARSP7.pdf


Happy researching!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

You should speak to Sallie (Africa) as she has experience with Kinks as pets.


----------



## GeckoAdam123 (Aug 1, 2010)

Nix said:


> You should speak to Sallie (Africa) as she has experience with Kinks as pets.


Its ok ive made up my mind to stay away from pets that need ALOT of attention and training due to lack of time with work and other pets, so im choosing wether or not to get a crestie or another beardie


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Nix said:


> You should speak to Sallie (Africa) as she has experience with Kinks as pets.


And Casey (suity on here), he has had a bite.......very, very painful. Sallies youngsters are brilliant creatures, btw!

Dave.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Yeah I've seen Casey's scars lol! His pair are/were relatively tame.....but like all animals they have teeth and they are not afraid to use them.

I have a raccoon (Oska) who luckily is very good BUT I know how to read him I am always on alert when he is around other people who do not know how to handle him or read him as I do. They can also bite if you try and take things from them, most procyonid species are very possessive of "their" things.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

sam gamgee said:


> And Casey (suity on here), he has had a bite.......very, very painful. Sallies youngsters are brilliant creatures, btw!
> 
> Dave.


 
Yep otto is a little love  narla is a bit shy but she does come round. I love all of sallie's brood. She and I joke about me moving in when her kids leave home


----------



## exoticcat (Aug 26, 2009)

Surely all animals have a risk of biting and have certain dietry requirements. I keep a variety of exotic animals but over the years have been bitten more by domestic dogs and been kicked by horses than I have been bitten by exotics, and I do have a kinkajou also.


----------



## GeckoAdam123 (Aug 1, 2010)

exoticcat said:


> Surely all animals have a risk of biting and have certain dietry requirements. I keep a variety of exotic animals but over the years have been bitten more by domestic dogs and been kicked by horses than I have been bitten by exotics, and I do have a kinkajou also.


No way  Any pics i could see?


----------



## exoticcat (Aug 26, 2009)

*Poppy - Kinkajou*

This is Poppy our female Kinkajou, she has been raised in the home, and is still living in the house with us all. She is great.


----------



## slinkycustard (Nov 24, 2009)

shes lovely . i too would love one, one day . when my hand are not full lol


----------



## GeckoAdam123 (Aug 1, 2010)

exoticcat said:


> This is Poppy our female Kinkajou, she has been raised in the home, and is still living in the house with us all. She is great.


That is just adorable i want 1 ! lol 

but nah thats cute


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Exoticcat - have you had her neutered?


----------



## exoticcat (Aug 26, 2009)

No She is still fully intact. She is still a yongster though. She has had her first season where she did not want to be handled very much but had no aggression from her. She is very good.


----------

